# Mountain Grace Shoot in Hiawassee



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 16, 2015)

It's right around the corner.


----------



## creekboy2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Cant wait always have a great time


----------



## Stummpy (Jul 18, 2015)

Will their be a known class?


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 18, 2015)

Can't wait. Some of the most fun you'll have all season. Great place to shoot.


----------



## critterslayer (Jul 19, 2015)

This shoot is always a great shoot. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 19, 2015)

Stummpy said:


> Will their be a known class?



We have in the past.  I'll check.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Jul 25, 2015)

cant wait to see everyone, they have a great event.


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 27, 2015)

Glad to see Big Doug coming . I got your number . Leave that PSE at home . You can help serve BBQ. Looking forward too this shoot . If you never been to this one bring the family . Great fellowship , fun compation , and Great BBQ. These guys and girls know how to put on a shoot !


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 29, 2015)

Can't wait always a great shoot.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 29, 2015)

It's almost here.  Got most of both ranges set now.  It never gets old setting up these shots.  I just ride around the range and smile when I stand at the shooting stakes thinking of the fun you guys are gonna have.  

Thanks so much for helping us spread the word.

And yes, there will be a known class.


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 29, 2015)

North Georgia sportsman ya'll always have a fun coarse we can tell you guys put alot of work in to it & we appreciate it. 
John I'll have my PSE with me for sure! I'll see you and Smack there!


----------



## jasonsg (Jul 31, 2015)

Bump they always put on a great shoot and give away great prizes! Make the drive and u won't be disappointed ! And it's free


----------



## jasonsg (Aug 1, 2015)

Another great set from u guys. Had a blast and can't wait for next year to see your new church and property. I truly love your ministry and what it represents. May god continue to bless everything u do. I will put the new yeti cooler to use  thx again for what u guys do!


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 1, 2015)

jasonsg said:


> Another great set from u guys. Had a blast and can't wait for next year to see your new church and property. I truly love your ministry and what it represents. May god continue to bless everything u do. I will put the new yeti cooler to use  thx again for what u guys do!



I was dreweling over that cooler!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Stummpy (Aug 2, 2015)

My family and I came up from Alabama for this shoot and had a great time. This is a great event for a great cause. Got to shoot with a good group guys and ladies. We look forward to getting to come again next year.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks to everyone that came and thank you for the kind words.  We're glad you enjoyed the day. We couldn't do it without you.


----------



## Adams Family (Aug 2, 2015)

Another great shoot . Thank you for your hard work and fellowship . Congratulations on your donation for the new church . The lord works in wonderful ways and I could think of a better group to help out . Keep Mountain Grace Grace Ministries growing . Already looking forward to nex year .


----------



## critterslayer (Aug 17, 2015)

Scores?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 18, 2015)

critterslayer said:


> Scores?



Scores were posted on the church Facebook page a couple weeks ago.


----------



## critterslayer (Aug 18, 2015)

OK thanks. I see them now.


----------

